# Actually Decent Smaller Surf/Spider Weights??



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking for 1oz-4oz spiders. Getting the 5 & 8s from Blacktip Shark. 

Anyone make the smaller ones, or are there any tackle stores that have ones different that your standard BPS & Academy? 

FTU used to sell some decent ones, but they either dont offer them anymore, or they are always sold out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have plenty in 2oz, 3oz, 4oz if you can pick them up. I never use spider weights that small, but I still have the molds to make them. When I need something light I use pyramid or storm sinkers.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I gotta get a pyramid mold ordered.Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Bucky's at Surfside turn off next to plants at Freeport.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

For light rigs I've still been using these from years ago, dunno what I'm gonna do when I run out because I can't find them anymore in the states.

https://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/breakaway-lead-weights/long tail leads, long tail weights


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

*Breakaway Sputnik Weights*



justletmein said:


> For light rigs I've still been using these from years ago, dunno what I'm gonna do when I run out because I can't find them anymore in the states.
> 
> http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/breakaway-lead-weights/long tail leads, long tail weights


justletmein, feel free to contact me should and when you ever run out of the breakaway sputnik weights. I may have gone a little overboard when I purchased them and got more than I could probably use in my lifetime. I'd be willing to sale some of them for what I paid plus shipping or if you can do local pickup.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

If you ever make it down to Corpus, Roys has kick *** surf spiders with stainless wire arms. I havent managed to stress fracture any in a couple years of use and they;re quite a bit a longer legs than the copper ones commonly available.


----------



## TML Fan (May 20, 2016)

For those that make there own, where do y'all get the lead? What is a good price per lb?


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

justletmein said:


> For light rigs I've still been using these from years ago, dunno what I'm gonna do when I run out because I can't find them anymore in the states.
> 
> http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/breakaway-lead-weights/long tail leads, long tail weights


Just make your own with the Breakaway kit. Whatever weight you want.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/weights/super-sinker-wizard/


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dunedawg said:


> Just make your own with the Breakaway kit. Whatever weight you want.
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/weights/super-sinker-wizard/


Thanks. I really don't like the short shank design. Those old weights with the long shank (or whatever you'd call it) were a better design with the beads that lock into the molded depression in the weight.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

justletmein said:


> For light rigs I've still been using these from years ago, dunno what I'm gonna do when I run out because I can't find them anymore in the states.
> 
> http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/breakaway-lead-weights/long tail leads, long tail weights


Just like the ones at Bucky's between Freeport and Surfside. At least they used to carry them by the bushel.
Original Breakaway spider weights from UK are only available online via Ebay as the distributor is in New Jersey. Nick's Breakaway in Corpus used to distribute them but I think he uses other molds now.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fultonswimmer said:


> Just like the ones at Bucky's between Freeport and Surfside. At least they used to carry them by the bushel.
> Original Breakaway spider weights from UK are only available online via Ebay as the distributor is in New Jersey. Nick's Breakaway in Corpus used to distribute them but I think he uses other molds now.


**** I was just in New Jersey for a week driving all up and down the shore. I swung by a few local shops but weights were not on my radar. If they're on eBay that'll work for me, I'll go look thx.


----------

